

GCC 4.8.0 released - hamidr
http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.8/

======
shared4you
Once again, 4.8 is _not_ yet out. It is "officially" released only when an
announcement is sent to this mailing-list: <http://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc-
announce/2013/>

Even the 4.8 tarballs have _not_ been uploaded to FTP servers:
<http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/gcc/>

Until then, let's wait.

EDIT: Looks like the tarballs are being mirrored, and 4.8 is indeed out.

~~~
_delirium
<http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.8/> has now been modified to say

 _March 22, 2013

The GNU project and the GCC developers are pleased to announce the release of
GCC 4.8.0._

~~~
edwintorok
The announce mail is out too: <http://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc-
announce/2013/msg00001.html>

------
davidcuddeback
This page shows the C++11 features that are added by each version of GCC, in
case you're curious how C++11 support has changed from 4.7 to 4.8:
<http://gcc.gnu.org/projects/cxx0x.html>

EDIT: I see that some of the C++11 changes are also listed on the change log
(<http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.8/changes.html>), but that page seems to be missing
the changes in concurrency support: bidirectional fences, memory model,
`at_quick_exit`, and thread-local storage.

------
ben0x539
So how many times has gcc 4.8.0 left the solar system already? :)

------
cpr
Interesting. Looks like they took Clang's excellent error reporting to heart.

~~~
VeejayRampay
Indeed. This is an example of a sane and healthy competition between two
giants (or C/C++/ObjC oligarchs :D) that ends up benefiting the end consumer
the most.

I wish it worked the same way in all other sectors. The open source part is
probably what makes it easier to stay "pure" in spirit, i.e. no under-the-
counter fixing, no bullshit.

------
hamidr
GCC 4.8 Release Series Changes, New Features, and Fixes |
<http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.8/changes.html>

GCC 4.8 release | <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5386795>

~~~
shared4you
Did you even read the HN thread you've linked to? Everyone there clearly
agreed that 4.8 was _not_ released.

EDIT: thanks hamidr for correcting me!

~~~
hamidr
Yes. <http://gcc.gnu.org/> News

GCC 4.8.0 released [2013-03-22] GCC internals documentation [2013-01-23] The
GCC Resource Center at IITB is providing documentation, tutorials and videos
about GCC internals with support from the Government of India. ARM AArch64
support [2012-10-24] A port for AArch64, the 64-bit execution state in the
ARMv8 architecture, has been contributed by ARM Ltd. IBM zEnterprise EC12
support [2012-10-10] Support for the latest release of the System z mainframe
zEC12 has been added to the architecture back end. This work was contributed
by Andreas Krebbel of IBM.

~~~
shared4you
Thanks, that's cool. I was looking at the mailing list only.

------
mtanski
With all these folks excited by gcc releases (and really the C++11 features)
it would seam like there's lots of folks still using C++. However, I have the
hardest time in the world recruiting good C++ engineers (here in NYC at
least).

~~~
joelthelion
What kind of things are you doing with C++? Also, what do you consider a "good
C++ engineer"? I'm pretty sure I would fail a C++ interview requiring me to
know trivia about obscure parts of the language, yet I do use C++ successfully
almost every day.

~~~
mtanski
Sorry for being overly vague with the term "good".

I guess I would break it down to 3 categories. 1\. Solid understanding of CS
concepts. You don't have to build a Red-Black tree in the interview (ugh) but
you should know properties of self-balancing trees and when to use them.

2\. Effective use of C++ . Not looking for C++ trivia here (or someone who
memorized the C++ lite FAQ). But things like good practices when it comes to
memory management, using templates, virtual destructors, functors (and
operating / passing functions).

3\. Good idea how things work under the hood. So concepts like atomic variable
(why and when to use it), bit-packing data, avoiding branching in hot code
paths, and allocation strategies (memory pools).

Am I asking too much? I've found out that folks who have a solid grasp of CS,
language and how things work under the hood can reason more complex things
they don't know (yet).

We're using C++ to build a relational database for storing lots of multi-
dimensional time series data. We're leveraging Google's supersonic for
execution (<https://code.google.com/p/supersonic/>). The other important
pieces (like the IO subsystem, indexing, query planing, sharing & routing)
we've built ourselves.

~~~
revelation
The problem is that there is a wide range of different coding styles, between
"C with sanity" and "Boost.Spirit". You seem to lean more towards the C side,
but that's not clear from the "C++ expert" label alone.

------
shared4you
Link to official announcement by Jakub: <http://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc-
announce/2013/msg00001.html>

------
skybrian
Doesn't say anything about Go changes. What are they?

~~~
_delirium
There might be other changes under the hood, but the only thing that's changed
in the gccgo manual from 4.7.2 to 4.8.0 is the addition of a new flag, _-fgo-
relative-import-path_.

------
willvarfar
-fsanitize=thread and -fsanitize=address !!!! :D

~~~
zxcdw
Do elaborate.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
<http://code.google.com/p/thread-sanitizer/wiki/CppManual>

------
z3phyr
Off Topic Question: As a compiler (C++ compiler esp) slides through its
versions, it gets better optimising features and every newer version can
produce faster binaries.

Can this cycle end? Or, will the cycle continue forever? (Like gcc 5 more
efficient, gcc 6 even more efficient.....etc)

~~~
iso8859-1
Consider the law of energy conservation. I'd regard performance the same way,
that is, we get closer and closer to the optimum runtime for a given problem,
but can never exceed it. For example you cannot solve a NP-complete problem in
polynomial time or better. Standard C++ guarantees a lot in comparison to
higher-level languages. So, C++ is constrained more than i.e. Haskell. When
strong AI is achieved, I'd suppose you'd be able to achieve the optimum
runtime for any given problem.

------
gre
"Release History

GCC 4.8.0 March 22, 2012 (changes, documentation)"

2013? Confusing...

~~~
qompiler
cp gcc-4.7/index.html gcc-4.8/

------
mpyne
"As of this time no releases of GCC 4.8 have yet been made."

~~~
mpyne
I can't edit my original but it was true when I posted it. Congrats to the GCC
devs on another GCC release.

